# Another Salary Topic



## udpolo15 (Aug 29, 2006)

How many people feel their salary in the other posts is commensurate with their job/level. There have been discussions regarding engineering salary compared with the world, but when only considering your peers (someone with the same title/responsibilities), are you underpaid (or at least feel that way)?

I myself feel that I am adequately compensated for my job. However, prior to my PE, I I was getting royally screwed. I got a 25% bump when I passed, however, the PE didn't make me more valuable to them (I am doing the same work), they just ran out of excuses for screwing me. I also suspect they felt I had an offer in hand and was ready to bolt.

How do others feel?


----------



## FusionWhite (Aug 29, 2006)

Its tough for me to say. When I graduated I did some research into how much the average fresh out of college chemical engineer makes in this area (Louisville, KY). The research I found showed the median salary was 55k. I searched for several months before finally taking a job with a government agency making less then 30k a year. That was WAY too low.

Ive not moved on to a private civil and environmental consulting company and after all the bonus's and incentives etc Im making a little over 50k a year. Much better IMO but I still feel its a little low compared to what my research showed the median is. I dont have my masters yet or even my EIT (dont worry its coming soon) so I hopefully Ill be due for a decent raise soon.

Overall right now Im satisfied with my pay but looking forward to moving up the pay scale.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 29, 2006)

Answers: No, Yes, Shitty.

I am title a Project Engineer, but I am a Project Manager, just not getting paid for it. I answer only to Dept. Head and VP, I review/send out proposals, conduct the interviews, set up tasks/costs/contracts, prelim and final designs, attend council meetings, client meetings, and progress meetings, I am the contact person with clients, contractors, and utilities, etc.

I am VERY underpaid for what I am doing, but I haven't passed my PE yet, so I can't bitch.


----------

